# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت >  مقاله در مورد WireLess

## جواد فلاح

فصل سوم :*وايرلس ( Wireless ) چيست؟*
*مقدمه* 
 
Wireless به تکنولوژي ارتباطي اطلاق مي شود که در آن از امواج راديويي، مادون قرمز و مايکروويو ، به جاي سيم و کابل ، براي انتقال سيگنال بين دو دستگاه استفاده مي شود.از ميان اين دستگاه ها مي توان پيغامگيرها، تلفن هاي همراه، کامپيوتر هاي قابل حمل، شبکه هاي کامپيوتري، دستگاه هاي مکان ياب، سيستم هاي ماهواره اي و PDA ها را نام برد.تکنولوژي Wireless به سرعت در حال پيشرفت است و نقش کليدي را در زندگي ما در سرتاسر دنيا ايفا مي کند.

*فوايد تکنولوژي Wireless*
تکنولوژي Wireless به کابر امکان استفاده از دستگاه هاي متفاوت ، بدون نياز به سيم يا کابل ، در حال حرکت را مي دهد.شما مي توانيد صنوق پست الکترونيکي خود را بررسي کنيد، بازار بورس را زير نظر بگيريد، اجناس مورد نياز را خريداري کنيد و يا حتي برنامه تلويزيون مورد علاقه خود را تماشا کنيد.بسياري از زمينه هاي کاري از جمله مراقبت هاي پزشکي، اجرا قوانين و سرويس هاي خدماتي احتياج به تجهيزات Wireless دارند.تجهيزات Wireless به شما کمک مي کند تا تمام اطلاعات را به راحتي براي مشتري خود به نمايش در بياوريد.از طرفي مي توانيد تمامي کارهاي خود را در حال حرکت به سادگي به روز رساني کنيد و آن را به اطلاع همکاران خود برسانيد.تکنولوژي Wireless در حال گسترش است تا بتواند ضمن کاهش هزينه ها، به شما امکان کار در هنگام حرکت را نيز بدهد.در مقايسه با شبکه هاي سيمي ، هزينه نگهداري شبکه هاي Wireless کمتر مي باشد.شما مي توانيد از شبکه هاي Wireless براي انتقال اطلاعات از روي درياها، کوهها و ... استفاده کنيد و اين در حالي است که براي انجام کار مشابه توسط شبکه هاي سيمي، کاري مشکل در پيش خواهيد داشت.
*سيستم هاي Wireless* 
 
سيستم هاي Wireless مي توانند به سه دسته اصلي تقسيم شوند : 
_سيستم Wireless ثابت_ : از امواج راديويي استفاده مي کند و خط ديد مستقيم براي برقراري ارتباط لازم دارد. بر خلاف تلفن هاي همراه و يا ديگر دستگاههاي Wireless، اين سيستم ها از آنتن هاي ثابت استفاده مي کنند و به طور کلي مي توانند جانشين مناسبي براي شبکه هاي کابلي باشند و مي توانند براي ارتباطات پرسرعت اينترنت و يا تلويزيون مورد استفاده قرار گيرند.امواج راديويي وجود دارند که مي توانند اطلاعات بيشتري را انتقال دهند و در نتيجه از هزينه ها مي کاهند. 
_سيستم Wireless قابل حمل_ : دستگاهي است که معمولا خارج از خانه، دفتر کار و يا در وسايل نقليه مورد استفاده قرار مي گيرند.نمونه هاي اين سيستم عبارتند از : تلفن هاي همراه، نوت بوکها، دستگاه هاي پيغام گير و PDA ها.اين سيتم از مايکروويو و امواج راديويي جهت انتقال اطلاعات استفاده مي کند. 
_سيستم Wireless مادون قرمز_ : اين سيستم از امواج مادون قرمز جهت انتقال سيگنالهايي محدود بهره مي برد.اين سيستم معمولا در دستگاه هاي کنترل از راه دور، تشخيص دهنده هاي حرکت، و دستگاه هاي بي سيم کامپيوترهاي شخصي استفاده مي شود.با پيشرفت حاصل در سالهاي اخير، اين سيستم ها امکان اتصال کامپيوتر هاي نوت بوک و کامپيوتر هاي معمول به هم را نيز مي دهند و شما به راحتي مي توانيد توسط اين نوع از سيستم هاي Wireless ، شبکه هاي داخلي راه اندازي کنيد. 
*آينده Wireless* 
نسل سوم شبکه ها ،3G، نسل آينده شبکه هاي Wireless نامگذاري شده است.سيستم هاي 3G کمک مي کنند تا صدا و تصوير و داده را با کيفيت مناسب و به سرعت انتقال دهيم.پيش بيني IDC براي کاربردي شدن 3G سال 2004 مي باشد و تا آن موقع در حدود 29 ميليون کاربر m-commerce) mobile commerce) در آمريکا وجود خواهند داشت.از طرفي IBM معتقد است که بازار کلي تجهيزات Wireless در سال 2003 به رقمي بالغ بر 83 بيليون دلار خواهد رسيد.
*فصل ۴:*تجهيزات و پيکربندي يک شبکه Wireless
صورتي که قصد ايجاد يک شبکه موقت بين دو کامپيوتر را داشته باشيد ، صرفا" به دو کارت شبکه بدون کابل نياز خواهيد داشت . 

Access Point چيست ؟ 
سخت افزار فوق ، به عنوان يک پل ارتباطي بين شبکه هاي کابلي و دستگاههاي بدون کابل عمل مي نمايد . با استفاده از سخت افزار فوق ، امکان ارتباط چندين دستگاه به منظور دستيابي به شبکه فراهم مي گردد .access point مي تواند داراي عملکردي مشابه يک روتر نيز باشد . در چنين مواردي انتقال اطلاعات در محدوده وسيعتري انجام شده و داده از يک access point به access point ديگر ارسال مي گردد . 

کارت شبکه بدون کابل
هر يک از دستگاههاي موجود بر روي يک شبکه بدون کابل ، به يک کارت شبکه بدون کابل نياز خواهند داشت . يک کامپيوتر Laptop ، عموما" داراي يک اسلات PCMCIA است که کارت شبکه درون آن قرار مي گيرد . کامپيوترهاي شخصي نيز به يک کارت شبکه داخلي که معمولا" داراي يک آنتن کوچک و يا آنتن خارجي است ، نياز خواهند داشت .آنتن هاي فوق بر روي اغلب دستگاهها ،اختياري بوده و افزايش سيگنال بر روي کارت را بدنبال خواهد داشت . 

پيکربندي يک شبکه بدون کابل
به منظور پيکربندي يک شبکه بدون کابل از دو روش متفاوت استفاده مي گردد : 

روش Infrastructure : به اين نوع شبکه ها، hosted و يا managed نيز گفته مي شود . در اين روش از يک و يا چندين access point ( موسوم به gateway و يا روترهاي بدون کابل ) که به يک شبکه موجود متصل مي گردند ، استفاده مي شود . بدين ترتيب دستگاههاي بدون کابل، امکان استفاده از منابع موجود بر روي شبکه نظير چاپگر و يا اينترنت را بدست مي آورند . 

روش Ad-Hoc : به اين نوع شبکه ها ، unmanaged و يا peer to peer نيز گفته مي شود . در روش فوق هر يک از دستگاهها مستقيما" به يکديگر متصل مي گردند.مثلا" يک شخص با دارا بودن يک دستگاه کامپيوتر laptop مستقر در محوطه منزل خود مي تواتند با کامپيوتر شخصي موجود در منزل خود به منظور دستيابي به اينترنت ، ارتباط برقرار نمايد . 

پس از تهيه تجهيزات سخت افزاري مورد نياز به منظور ايجاد يک شبکه بدون کابل ، در ادامه مي بايست تمامي تجهيزات تهيه شده را با هدف ايجاد و سازماندهي يک شبکه به يکديگر متصل تا امکان ارتباط بين آنان فراهم گردد . قبل از نصب و پيکربندي يک شبکه بدون کابل ، لازم است به موارد زير دقت نمائيد : 

- تهيه درايورهاي مربوطه از فروشنده سخت افزار و کسب آخرين اطلاعات مورد نياز 
- فاصله بين دو کامپيوتر مي بايست کمتر از يکصد متر باشد . 
- هر يک از کامپيوترهاي موجود مي بايست بر روي يک طبقه مشابه باشند . 
استفاده از تجهيزات سخت افزاري مربوط به يک توليد کننده ، داراي مزايا و معايبي است . در اين رابطه پيشنهاد مي گردد ليستي از ويژگي هاي هر يک از سخت افزارهاي مورد نياز عرضه شده توسط توليد کنندگان متعدد تهيه شود تا امکان مقايسه و اخذ تصميم مناسب، فراهم گردد . 

مراحل لازم به منظور نصب يک شبکه ( فرضيات : ما داراي يک شبکه کابلي موجود هستيم و قصد پياده سازي يک شبکه بدون کابل به منظور ارتباط دستگاههاي بدون کابل به آن را داريم ) : 

اتصال access point به برق و سوکت مربوط به شبکه اترنت 

پيکربندي access point ( معمولا" از طريق يک مرورگر وب ) تا امکان مشاهده آن توسط شبکه موجود فراهم گردد . نحوه پيکربندي access point بستگي به نوع آن دارد. 

پيکربندي مناسب کامپيوترهاي سرويس گيرنده به منظور ارتباط با access point ( در صورتي که تمامي سخت افزارهاي شبکه بدون کابل از يک توليد کننده تهيه شده باشند ، عموما" با تنظيمات پيش فرض هم مي توان شبکه را فعال نمود . به هر حال پيشنهاد مي گردد همواره به راهنماي سخت افزار تهيه شده به منظور پيکربندي بهينه آنان ، مراجعه گردد )
فصل ۵: شبکه های بیسیم مش 
*شبکه های بیسیم مش*
از آنجا که قرارداد بین‌المللی پستی و زیربنای ارتباطات الکترونیکی در اینترنت اغلب براساس مخابرات سیم‌کشی شده است، برای آن‌که پیام‌ها متقابلا تحویل داده شوند و مجدداً از میان قلمروهای رایگان که عموماً جداگانه هستند انتشار پیدا کنند، سیستم مش قابل اطمینان‌تر است. از میان چندین سیستم بیسیم کلان و بزرگ که زیربنای ارتباطی آنها وابسته به تجهیزات منحصربفرد فرستنده گیرنده است , شبکه مش مورد استفاده قرار میگیرد. سیستم شبکه سازی مش خودبهبود است بدین معنی که شبکه می تواند راه اندازی شود زمانیکه یکی از گره ها نابود شده است یا اتصالات در حال نابودی است ,شبکه میتواند به کار خود ادامه دهد.نتیجه اینکه این مدل شبکه بسیار قابل اطمینان و تضمین شده است . این مبحث قابل اجراست برای شبکه های بیسیم,شبکه های سیم کشی و نرم افزارهایی که اثر متقابل دارند. نمایش متحرکی از شبکه بیسیم مش در سمت راست شکل نشان داده شده است.نگاه کنید چه اتفاقی می افتد زمانیکه گره های مش فعال می‌شوند(با روشن شدن لامپ سبز جعبه راه اندازی می شود. هر گره با شنیدن پیام و انتشار آن به کل شبکه باعث راه اندازی اتوماتیک شبکه می شود.همچنین نگاه کنید که چه اتفاقی می افتد زمانیکه یک گره دچار مشکل می‌شود.گره ها به صورت پشت سرهم خود را بازیابی و به روز می‌کنندو گزینش مسیر را با توجه به بازیابی جدید انجام می دهند. شبکه به این صورت اتصال اتوماتیک برای آینده خود انجام می دهد و ظرفیت اضافه برای آینده در نظر می گیرد.

*تاریخچه*
شبکه مش بیسیم دارای سه نسل از تکنولوژی است.هر نسل با طی کردن مسیر نسل قبل و اعتبار و قابلیت اطمینان بیشتر برای ارائه ی محدوده ی بیشتر با نسل قبل ادغام می‌شود.(این کار برای استفاده از تجربه های نسل قبل و افزایش راندمان کاری و زمانی وقابلیت های بیشتر است) برخی نسل های اولیه که مولتی هاب ( هاب قطعه ای که چند اتصال را به هم متصل می‌کند) بودند که :درگیری اتصالات تعدادی گره با گره دیگر است , برای ساخت واجرای شبکه سازی مش و گسترش آن در محیط های بزرگ کافی نبودند. به هر حال اکثر نسل های اخیر نسبت به نسل قبل از بهبود وضع بیشتری برخوردار هستند.

*ساختار شبکه*

*معماری*
شبکه های بیسیم مش : شناسایی و مسیریابی سرویس گیرنده ها از مبدا. پایه و اساس شبکه های مش بیسیم سرویس گیرنده:هدف از پیکربندی و ایجاد و اجرای شبکه واقعی سرویس گیرنده , مسیر یابی است. شبکه های مش ترکیبی: این نوع سرویس گیرنده های میتوانند با ترکیب خود با شبکه های مش مجاور عملکرد خوبی را ارائه دهند وبا اتصال به کل شبکه همه ی نقاط را مسیریابی کنند.

*مدیریت*
این نوع زیر بنا برای شبکه سازی میتواند به شکل غیر متمرکز(بدون سرویس دهنده ی مرکزی) یا مدیریت مرکزی (با سرویس دهنده ی مرکزی) مدیریت شود.هر دو نوع مدیریت نسبتاً ارزان و کم خرج و قابل اطمینان و پیشرفت هستند. در این نوع شبکه سازی هر گره فقط به یک فرستنده احتیاج دارد تا جاییکه به گره بعدی برسد , هر گره به صورت یک تکرار کننده عمل می‌کند. گره ها کار تکرار کننده ها را انجام میدهند برای فرستادن داده ها از نزدیکترین گره به گره نظیرش که در فاصله ی بسیار دورتر از آن در خارج از دسترس قرار دارد. نتیجتا این نوع شبکه میتواند گستردگی و دوری مسافت داشته باشد بخصوص در مناطقی که ناهموار هستند و امکان سیم کشی زمینی و مخابره ی سیمی وجود ندارد.
در شبکه های مش برای قابل اطمینان بودن در مواقع ضروری ,هر گره میتواند متصل شود به چندین گره ی دیگر.اگر یک گره از سرویس خارج شود یا سخت افزار های آن دچار مشکل شود,نزدیکترین گره به سادگی مسیر خروجی و اتصال به مقصد مورد نظر را پیدا می‌کند. علاوه بر این همیشه گره هایی به عنوان گره ذخیره برای ذخیره در آینده در مواقعی که نیاز باشد , پیش بینی می‌شود.

*کاربردها*
شبکه های مش برای سیستم های موبایل(سیار) یا تلفن (ثابت) به کار گرفته می‌شود.مش میتواند راه حلی متمایز باشد برای مواقع اضطراری در مواقعی که امکان ارتباطات مشکل است :در تونل ها, مکانهای حفر نفت که در آن امکان ورود کلیه افراد نیست و نیاز به ابزارهای کاربردی مثل شبکه ویدئوی بیسیمی است تا بدین شکل به کار به صورت زنده و بلادرنگ با ماشین های زمان سنج و سرعت سنج عملیات را انجام داد.

*عملکرد*
بسته ها مطابق مقصد روی سیم قرار میگیرند .در روی اینترنت داده ها از یک ابزار به ابزار بعدی میروند و یک به یک روی ابزارها پخش می‌شوند تا زمانیکه به مقصد برسند. عملیاتی که سبب می‌شود هر بسته به مقصد برسد مسیریابی پویا نام دارد و مقدور میسازد که بسته در ابزارها پذیرفته شود.در اینطور ابزارها ی مسیریابی پویا هر ابزاری نیازمند تبادل اطلاعات مسیریابی خود با به صورت بلادرنگ است ,تا آن را با ابزار دیگر چک کند. در مرحله ی بعد هر قطعه سپس تعیین می کند که با داده های دریافتی چه عملی انجام دهد, آنرا به ابزار بعدی بفرستد یا نگه دارد. نمودار مسیریابی همیشه برای مواقعی استفاده می‌شود که تضمین کند داده ها بهترین و سریعترین مسیر رابرای رسیدن به مقصد پیدا کنند .

*شبکه ی رادیویی چند گانه*
**

انتخاب تکنولوژی رادیویی برای شبکه های مش بیسیمی یک انتخاب دشوار و سخت است.درشبکه های بیسیمی قدیمی , لپ تاپها در هر کجا که به یک نقطه ی دسترس وصل میشد, هر لپ تاپ مجبور بود که پهنای باند خود را در آن نقطه ی دسترس با لپ تاپ دیگر به اشتراک بگذارد.(که حاصلش کاهش سرعت و پهنای باند بود) با تکنولوژی مش فقط با وصل شدن به یک ابزار قادر خواهد بود که به تمام ابزارهای موجود درآن محدوده متصل شود.مزیت این سیستم آن است که با ر شبکه متعادل و طبیعی نگه داشته می‌شود و ابزارهای بیشتر با پهنای باند بیشتر بدون محدودیت خاص در دسترس همه هستند. در این صورت هاب ها (که چند نقطه را به هم وصل می‌کنند) ترافیک مسیر را در حد متوسط و پایین نگه میدارند. به شکل توجه کنید:


*تکنیک های رادیویی*
نقشه سوارسازی فرکانسی: به منظور دستیابی صحیح به نرخ انتقال بیشتر, نیاز بود به طراحی و نقشه ی انتقال باند پهنی غیر ازOFDM و UWB.
آنتن پیشرفته ی پردازش: در بردارنده ی سیستم هدایت کننده, هوشمند, و آنتن چند منظوره است.به دلیل پیچید گی و هزینه های بسیار بالا تا این زمان از این تکنولوژی به صورت گسترده وتجارتی استفاده نشده و فراتر نرفته است.
طیف مدیریتی انعطاف پذیری: برای استفاده ی کاربردی از تکنیک سریع فرکانسی نیاز به کاوش زیاد در این زمینه است تا مدیریت آن به بهترین شکل انجام پذیرد.
کنترل دسترسی چند رسانه ای: لایه ی جستجوی عبوری علاوه بر اینکه باید بر بهره برداری بهتر و پیشرفته تر برای آینده نظارت کند, در آینده به شکل لایه ی فیزیکی ارائه شود.

*پروتکل ها*
برای مسیریابی بسته ها در سراسر شبکه ی مش در اینجا بیش از 70 طرح و نقشه ی قابل رقابت ارائه شده است.

*تعدادی از انها در برگیرنده‌ی موارد زیر است:*
*DSDV :* مسیریابی جهت – توالی مسافت ها - مقصد
*AODV:* جهت های مسافت برای تقاضاهای تک کاره
*B.A.T.M.A.N :* بهبود و اطمینان برای شبکه سازی ویژه ی موبایل
*PWRP :* قراردادهای قابل پیش بینی برای مسیر یابی بیسیم
*DSR :* نبع مسیریابی پویا
*OLSR :* پیوند کیفیت مسیریابی بهینه سازی شده در قراردادها
*OORP :* روش مسیریابی قراردادها
*TORA :* نمودار مسیریابی فرضی سفارش داده شده

*سازمان*
IEEE مجموعه ای را استاندارد کرده تحت نام 802.11 که برای معماری پروتکل هایی که برای شبکه سازی مش توسط ساطمان استاندارد سازی اروپا تعریف شده است.

----------


## alirezaen

ممنون .. بسیار مفید بود

----------


## MaChaChi

عالی بود آقا جواد!! واقعاً ممنونم
این بهترین و جامع ترین مقاله ای بود که تونستم پیدا کنم
خدا خیرتون بده نه نههههه!!!!! :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## javad2395

ممنون خوب بود

----------

